# No water movement questions



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

The only problem I have had was a large protein film. This is pretty much a NPT so you shouldn't have any problems!


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

No water movement hmm, whats the power head in the corner for?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

scape said:


> No water movement hmm, whats the power head in the corner for?


old pic...I took that out since then


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Ben. said:


> The only problem I have had was a large protein film. This is pretty much a NPT so you shouldn't have any problems!


what's an NPT? Newly planted tank?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

BlueJack said:


> what's an NPT? Newly planted tank?


natural planted tank


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

You will probably get a build up of gunk on the leaves of your plants, more algae then normal, along with no surface agitation, which means no CO2/oxygen exchange. So, yeah. I would put a powerhead/airstone in there to get the surface bubbling.


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

BlueJack said:


> old pic...I took that out since then


Ah, okay :icon_smil


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

scape said:


> Ah, okay :icon_smil



He was about to call shenanigans on your claims of "no water movement," BlueJack, haha.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

RipariumGuy said:


> You will probably get a build up of gunk on the leaves of your plants


Thanks for your reply! Good point..I hadn't thought of that roud:



RipariumGuy said:


> more algae then normal


Why? Do algae like less water movement? Algae do great along rivers and ocean fronts. 



RipariumGuy said:


> along with no surface agitation, which means no CO2/oxygen exchange.


CO2/O2 is still exchanged at the water surface. If you use some sort of powerhead/filter which makes little ripples on the surface, all you're essentially doing is doubling the surface area for CO2/O2 to be exchanged.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I have definitely noticed an oil slick on the surface from my DIY CO2. If I remove this will there be enough CO2 for my plants to live? Mainly from bacteria chowing down on the substrate and the plants producing CO2 at night? I don't care about growth rate, I just don't want plants dying.

Also, I still am confused on how the plants are able to get nutrients etc. to them since they can't move. Will convection move this stuff around the tank?


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Keep us updated*

I'm really interested in knowing how this will end up.

some plants might become long and stemmy since top portions of plants are getting most of light and surface gas exchange.

I'm not a nutrient transport expert, but I believe there must be a strong thermal gradient for beneficial convection, not to mention specific water parameter requirements that synergistically work with convection, conduction, and radiation.


----------

